# Anima Sacra byJakub Józef Orliński (world premiere recordings of eight Baroque arias)



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

Jakub Józef Orlińsk has been mentioned a few times here on TC.

This informal-style YouTube video (orig. on French TV) went viral:





And apparently led to contract with Warner Classics, that has been creating short promo videos for album Anima Sacra.

It must have been FUN, in the early 18th century, to have witnessed concerts like this by Hasse ...






I applaud Mr. Orlińsk and his team for keeping classical music alive and fresh.

From Warner Classics:



> This release, Anima sacra, marks a number of firsts. It is the debut album from countertenor Jakub Józef Orliński - born in Poland, trained at the renowned Juilliard School in New York and winner in 2016 of the Metropolitan Opera's prestigious National Council Auditions. It also features what are believed to be world premiere recordings of eight Baroque arias, notably by composers of the Neapolitan school.


----------

